
Ask HN: What can I do to improve my brain activity? - darnkavi
I used to be proud of having a good memory. But, these days, I find myself being a lot more forgetful than usual. I feel my problem solving skills were better two years ago than they are now. What can I do to keep my mind sharp?
======
lioeters
My two cents: regular sufficient sleep, physical and mental exercise, food and
natural supplements (gingko, ginseng)..

